# أسأل نفسك أولا ( بقلمى )



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

*أسأل نفسك أولا* (* بقلمى* )

 خلى بالك
  البعض  حيانا بيتساءل . فى ظل الأحداث الجاريه
مثل
حادث المنيا 
حادث القديسين
هدم الكنائس
الأضطهاد عموما


ليه ربنا ساكت كده !؟
هو مش أحنا أولاده !؟
ليه يتركنا فريسه للقتل والأضطهاد .. ألخ !؟

مش هو اللى قال :

عينى الرب الهك عليك من اول السنة لاخرها 

تث 12:11

وأنا محفوظ في حدقة عينك " لانه من يمسكم يمسّ حدقة عينه "
 (زك 2: 8)

أسئله كتير جدا

لكن

ربنا فعلا مش سايبنا ولا نسينا وينظر من السماء علينا
وبيرعانا يكفى أنه من أجلنا صلب ومن أجل محبته لنا
ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه 
(يو13 15 )


 وهناك تساؤلات
وليست أدانه

أحنا اللى سمحنا للتجارب تدخل لحياتنا
بأمانه
المسيح الذى هو سمه المحبه وعلمنا المحبه
فهل نحب بعضنا البعض محبه صادقه
هل بنصوم ونصلى من قلوبنا
هل بنفتقد بعض 
هل تخلصنا من الخوف والقلق 
ربنا ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس آيه لا تخف 366 مره
ولسه بنخاف
هل الكنيسه تصنع دورها أيجابيا أم تلتفت لجمع العطاء
هل وهل وهل
أسأل نفسك أولا ...* أين أنا واقف*
قبل أن تعاتب رب المجد 
وتقول له
أين أنت .. لماذا تتركنا
ويعجبنى تأمل قداسه البابا 
( ياريت نسمعه )
*أرجع لربنا*

 [YOUTUBE]ZtgDdhpuc6Q&playnext=1&list=PLA8A072B7C4701038[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]FGcrHwP4Pyc&playnext=1&list=PLA8A072B7C4701038[/YOUTUBE]





​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

*فعلا كلمات جميلة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *فعلا كلمات جميلة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> *​


*شكرا جدا جدا
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2011)

موضوع راااائع   

​​​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع راااائع
> 
> ​​​


شكرا
للمرور الرائع جداا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2011)

كلام مزبوط اخي النهيسي​ 
اسهل للإنسان الخاطئ
أن يسأل الرب "انت فين"
من أن يسأل نفسه "أنا فين من ربنا"​ 

تسلم ايدك والرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

أمة قال:


> كلام مزبوط اخي النهيسي
> 
> اسهل للإنسان الخاطئ
> أن يسأل الرب "انت فين"
> ...


شكرا ختنا الغاليه أمة
شرفنى جدا مرورك الرائع
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2011)

جميل  وكلام رائع

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  وكلام رائع
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*مرورجميل  جدا
شكرا جداا اخى كليمو
 ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

روووووووووعه يا استاذى 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا على الكلمات الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> روووووووووعه يا استاذى
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا على الكلمات الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*الرب يباركك يا غااالى
شكرا جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## soso a (11 أبريل 2011)

فعلا استاذ نهيسى 

احنا بنسيب نفسنا لمرض الخطيه وبعد مال المرض ينتشر ويشوه طبيعتنا ( طبيعه ولاد ربنا )

نصرخ ونقول يارب انت فين ؟

عجبتنى كلمه لاسقف رائع كان يقول ربنا سايب الاسلام شوكه فى ظهر الكنيسه اول ما الكنيسه تبعد ربنا يغرس الشوكه علشان يرجعنا لحضنه تانى ونقول انت فين يا يسوع ؟

التجارب والضيقات اللى ربنا بيسمح بيها . ده من محبته لينا علشان منهلكش ونموت بالخطيه 

عجيبه هى محبتك يا الهى وحبيبى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 


الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

